# Difference between using a keif box and bubble bags?



## Relentless999 (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright, for the longest time I was under the impression that bubble bags will give you bubble hash, oil.. but after looking at several peoples bubble bag produce, it looks like powder, keif.  
I just bought a 5 bag 1 gal set of bubble bags, but I already have a large sized keif box.. 
Whats the advantage to the bubble bags if they produce the same thing?


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 2, 2009)

crap, please move to hash section


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> crap, please move to hash section




bags will "sort" the trikes out better. "I" use them for all of my trim, I don't run my trim through a box, but I do roll in a keif box.


----------



## umbra (Aug 3, 2009)

IMO there is a little more to it than that. Water extracted hash is called bubble hash because the trichome extraction is so pure that when burned it bubbles much like oil. Dry sifted extraction, most people are familiar with. Dry hash will typically include more terepens and include some leaf matter. But the big difference is taste in my mind. If you were to sample 10 different extractions, most bubble would taste similar and most dry would have more variation. Bubble will give you a better yield of pure trichomes. Once dried bubble can be smoked immediately, whereas most dry sifted do not need drying, but do need a cure similar to bud.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 3, 2009)

What I end up with from a kief box and what I get out of my bubble bags is quite different stuff.


----------



## umbra (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been thinking of trying to combine both and see how it is. Do a dry sift and then take trim and do a water extraction.Then combine both, hand work it and then try it. I just don't have enough trim to try right now. But anyone else out there with the same curiousity could give it a try.


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2009)

Possibly, is it at least partially dependant on the microns of the screen in your keif box?..
  Personally, I find it pretty hard to tell a significant difference in it and the bubble. (the exception being full melt) Once they are 'both' pressed. And I've never had anyone notice a difference.


----------

